# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Montage of Advancing a Female Hairline: Carlos K. Wesley, MD (NYC)

## Billena

This video depicts a 32-year-old woman with ambitious hair goals!  She was always bothered by her high hairline and desired a marked lowering of her hairline.  She underwent a 1912-graft follicular unit transplantation (FUT) procedure with Carlos K. Wesley, MD in NYC.  She can be seen before as well as a few weeks and months after the procedure that was coupled with PRP treatment.  All the while, his pre-existing hair is kept at its natural length.

----------

